

20 Changes When You Quit the Corporate World for a Startup - pierregillesl
https://medium.com/tech-london/20-changes-when-you-quit-the-corporate-world-for-a-startup-9a8c2a4165ab

======
dudul
This post could be funny if the gifs weren't so annoying.

~~~
thechrisoshow_
YOU'RE annoying.

 _SNAP_ You've been served

~~~
currandye
Oh daymnn son. He got burrrned

